# My 94 green maxima ve 5 speed



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

So here is my ride....mods so far are a custom cai,pacesetter sts...Hopefully soon mods are warpspped y-pipe,4th gen maxima se wheels...Enjoy


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow, nice and clean, and the engine bay looks amazing dude! how much time did you spend cleaning it?


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

God I love the 3rd gens... seeing those pictures makes me miss my old one sooo much!! Looks great keep it that way! :thumbup:


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Dustin said:


> wow, nice and clean, and the engine bay looks amazing dude! how much time did you spend cleaning it?


Thanks...Every once and a while i will take some simple green and the water hose to it....It pretty easy to keep it that way if you don't let it get too dirty...


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is some updated pics from today..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i raced my friend's max thats just like yours when i had my 1.6 with hotshot i/h/ and custom exhaust and i got stomped on....so i like your car! haha


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i raced my friend's max thats just like yours when i had my 1.6 with hotshot i/h/ and custom exhaust and i got stomped on....so i like your car! haha



Hehe....pwnt by teh ve powah...


----------

